# Alum Creek



## chriscreek (Nov 2, 2009)

Fished for about 4 hrs caught 1 decent saugeye and lost a couple of good bites. All the Fish seemed to be 15 feet or deeper. Moved to a warmer cove and caught some nice Female crappie in shallow.


----------



## Silver Fox 23 (Sep 4, 2015)

You definitely had me beat. We fished primarily in the coves in the evening and didn't have any luck. Definitely marked a ton of fish between 8 and 15 feet. Water temp in coves seemed to be in the mid to high 50's which was warmer than the past couple of weeks which explains those females getting active. That North wind last night was a little chilly and caught us off guard especially without a sweatshirt. I'm guessing I may be tossing the wrong presentation or at least I'm second guessing... joy of fishing. I've been mostly fishing slow (ned rigs, tubes, etc.) Thought about trying live bait last night, but we stopped by on our way over and they were completely out. 

Great to hear that someone is catching them though! Hope it continues!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Let this next front pass thru this weekend an if it warms up on the tale end alum is going to explode. 
I'm sure even thru the front fish will be had,but its bout to get real real good


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

May try out Alum later today. Anyone know how the north end is looking muddywise?


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Its stained pretty good.


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

We fished it Monday for crappie and did pretty well, It was windy so had to find sheltered coves but we hit one and got 11 keepers in about an hour. 4 of them were well over 12 inches and the smallest was just over 10 and they were all really thick. Only two females and I was glad to see that, they didnt look like they had eggs or we would have thrown those 2 back. All were in 4-8ft of water caught on minnows under bobbers.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

stanimals2 said:


> We fished it Monday for crappie and did pretty well, It was windy so had to find sheltered coves but we hit one and got 11 keepers in about an hour. 4 of them were well over 12 inches and the smallest was just over 10 and they were all really thick. Only two females and I was glad to see that, they didnt look like they had eggs or we would have thrown those 2 back. All were in 4-8ft of water caught on minnows under bobbers.
> View attachment 356141
> View attachment 356141
> View attachment 356143


Nice. I gotta make a trip down there one of days.


----------



## Silver Fox 23 (Sep 4, 2015)

stanimals2 said:


> We fished it Monday for crappie and did pretty well, It was windy so had to find sheltered coves but we hit one and got 11 keepers in about an hour. 4 of them were well over 12 inches and the smallest was just over 10 and they were all really thick. Only two females and I was glad to see that, they didnt look like they had eggs or we would have thrown those 2 back. All were in 4-8ft of water caught on minnows under bobbers.
> View attachment 356141
> View attachment 356141
> View attachment 356143


Very Nice! Great fish!


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Good job!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I got out after work for about 2 hours last week and fished Hargus . Ended up catching a good handful of crappie but again that wind was crazy. Sure do hope we can get some descent days coming up that are not so windy. I guess it’s time for a new boat that sits lower in the water.


----------



## 444fish (Jul 7, 2017)

I got out today and off just before the big blow....although it was blowing pretty good all afternoon. Fishing was tough due to the cold front but I got one and feel like thats pretty good considering this weather.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I took my kayak out this morning to Alum knowing I had to be off the water by noon for Mother’s Day. Put in at the marina and fished the bay by it. Caught about twenty crappies and a 2 lb bass. They were about 3’ deep. Glad I got off when I did. Wind really picked up about an hour later and a downpour couple hours later. Only caught about three under 9”.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

444fish said:


> I got out today and off just before the big blow....although it was blowing pretty good all afternoon. Fishing was tough due to the cold front but I got one and feel like thats pretty good considering this weather.


Got one what? Crappie, saugeye.....?


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Chopiq, were you using minnows or plastics? Just asking because I fish alum at lunch and on my way home some times. Only been catching gills and bass. No crappie for me yet. (From bank with plastics)


----------



## 444fish (Jul 7, 2017)

Saugeye


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Workingman, I caught them all on plastics. They mostly seemed to be on the outside of cover. I had to fish between 3 and 4 foot deep to catch them. I didnt catch any right in the thick stuff. Black and chartreuse colored belly jig worked best.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I miss chasing crappies with my dad in the spring, been way too long..... good catch


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Anybody got any current water temps for alum? Clarity reports? I dont drive by it as much as I used to.


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

Wednesday 54-56 on the main lake, 60 in some of the coves north of Cheshire (it was very sunny.) Clarity was clear south pool 2-3 feet, middle pool slightly stained 1-2 feet, north a foot or so and more stained. I'm not sure what that storm might have done to the north end last evening.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

puge said:


> Wednesday 54-56 on the main lake, 60 in some of the coves north of Cheshire (it was very sunny.) Clarity was clear south pool 2-3 feet, middle pool slightly stained 1-2 feet, north a foot or so and more stained. I'm not sure what that storm might have done to the north end last evening.


Thankyou!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

puge said:


> Wednesday 54-56 on the main lake, 60 in some of the coves north of Cheshire (it was very sunny.) Clarity was clear south pool 2-3 feet, middle pool slightly stained 1-2 feet, north a foot or so and more stained. I'm not sure what that storm might have done to the north end last evening.


The lake was pretty much the same today. 55 main lake 60 in some coves. Very fishable clarity wise.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I found some crappie in the marina cove yesterday on the way home. Caught 10 or so in 30-45 minutes. Baby shad blue ice color with chartreuse tail under a float.
3 biggest came home for a sandwich.


----------

